# Constant UTIs after sex. Any advice?



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Many of you know that I have posted about my epiphany in the "marital relations" department with my husband around this time last year.
To make a long story short, we started having regular sex again, after years of practically sexless marriage.

But now, another problem has risen its head (no pun intended)

I get a Urinary Tract Infection (UTI) after almost every encounter. Toys, fingers, penis, doesn't matter. Within 24 hours I am on my way to pain, urgency, frequency and pus and blood in my urine. Rounds and rounds of antibiotics.

It's almost making me reconsider. Almost.

Any advice? Here's what I've tried so far (with doctor's instruction)

Showering before and after sex (he showers before with me)
Peeing before and after sex
Wiping front to back.
Vaginal estrogen twice a week ( I cannot take oral HRT)
Washing all toys after, boiling some
Some positions cause trouble, so we avoid those. (BOO!)
Take Cranberry capsules after.
Lots and lots of water.

I've had an ultrasound of various parts of me, and a PVR. She's referring me to a Urologist for a Cystoscopy (ouch)

This is getting to be a chore. I can't take many drugs due to a serious drug reaction 10 years ago.

It's taking all the fun out of things. And after 20 years of no fun I don't want to impact our sex life any further. But I'm tired of hurting. Tired of peeing all the time.

Sure, I could give bj's or other things forever (honestly, I swear I love it more than he does if that's possible) but sometimes I just want/need a good f***

Can anybody offer anything else? I read that Probiotics might help. I'm desperate.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Possibly Baking Soda? I was recommended Baking Soda to help minimize the recurrence of kidney stones, and I noticed that UTIs was also mentioned. If it s fast/cheap option to try:

https://food.ndtv.com/health/baking...h-and-beauty-benefits-to-look-out-for-1834759



> Baking soda benefits: Health benefits
> 1. Baking soda is a natural antacid
> 
> One of the baking soda benefits includes neutralising agent. Acid reflux is a common condition where stomach acid flows from the stomach back in to the oesophagus. This process of acid may irritate your oesophagus and cause heart burn, a burning feeling that can occur anywhere between the abdomen and throat. Sodium bicarbonate in baking soda neutralises the stomach acid and relieves the many symptoms of acid reflux and other stomach related issues.(Also Read: Baking Soda Water Benefits And How To Make It At Home)
> ...


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Doc can prescribe you an antibiotic to use for prevention. Macrobid I think it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

For reasons unknown, trimming pubic hair, for both of us, seems to have greatly reduced the number of UTIs for my wife. There is evidence that shaving causes more UTIs, but for my wife it's just cut back a bit, while for myself I've got a missing "patch" in the area where things would make contact. This was initially done to make sex less painful (dragging hairs in), and it absolutely worked great for that. 

Nothing scientific here, just some experience.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

aquarius1 said:


> Take Cranberry capsules after.


You need to take them every day, possibly twice a day (read the instructions).


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Also cutting back on sugar can help. (Make sure any cranberry juice you drink is unsweetened, and not cocktail [mixed with other juices].)

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

wow thanks for taking the time to reply everyone! I was unaware that I should take cranberry capsules every day. I don't drink the juice, too sugary
I admit that I have a sugar addiction, trying to curb that.

Trimming is something that I started doing (not shaving) but I will get him to trim too. Thanks for the idea!

I can't take MacroBID along with many others drugs (allergic) I wear a MedicAlert bracelet. But I think that we can find something that I can take after sex that can keep it away.

I read that Probiotics help. ANybody have experience with that?


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

@aquarius1, 

You know, I'm not a doctor but could be a disruption of the balance between good bacteria and bad bacteria due to the antibiotics?

For example, priobiotics work because your gut needs good bacteria to digest. With processed foods and everything these days, often a gut doesn't have the good bacteria it needs. Take a probiotic, good bacteria is restored and so is digestive regularity. 

It's the same principle with antibiotics. When doc prescribes an antibiotic, it kills ALL bacteria--good and bad. So the UTI is fixed because the bacteria that caused the infection is wiped out...but so is all the good bacteria and thus you're vulnerable for another UTI. 

It's gonna sound funky and old-fashioned, but you may want to try re-adding good bacteria. This can be done eating fruits and vegetable, by eating fermented foods such as yogurt or kefir or Kombucha or fermented sauerkraut (not the kind in a can--the kind in a mason jar), and by taking a probiotic. Simultaneously avoid foods that are high in sugar, high fructose corn syrup, artificial sweetners, and fried foods. 

I know it sounds like there's nothing left to eat! But think of it this way: yogurt and oatmeal for breakfast, nuts for a snack, vegetable soup for lunch, an apple and a cheesestick for a snack, salmon and asparagus for dinner....or one of my favorites: smoked chicken sausage with fermented sauerkraut and boiled red potatoes...or kimchi fried rice. Bake an apple and drizzle on natural maple syrup "for dessert". The point is that by adding a few foods that are really high in Good Bacteria, they will then be able to defeat in bad bacteria that might be introduced during sexual activity.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Great idea! I'm post menopausal so its my understanding that the whole good/bad bacteria balance is unbalanced because a lack of estrogen makes the imbalance worse. I'm using Vagifem estrogen for that.

I picked up a probiotic today and I'm going to start taking it daily. I ADORE sauerkraut so that's no hardship for me.

I gotta get the sugar (candy) thing under control. It's bad for me on so many fronts. What a stupid week to try! (Halloween) lol


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

One other thing that has helped us (older post menopause) wash your hands prior, not sexy but helpful.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

CharlieParker said:


> One other thing that has helped us (older post menopause) wash your hands prior, not sexy but helpful.


I'm washing just about everything else before so it makes sense to ensure that both of us have washed our hands

Ye, I know it's all so unsexy and unspontaneous but I get the impression that after so many years with a crappy sex life that he/we are willing to do anything to keep it going.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I am prone to UTIs as well. Sometimes it has to do with the length of your urethra. 

For me, I stopped using fragrant soap. I bought glycerin soap and use it for my vagina only. Don’t take baths. Have your husband wash his hands before sex. 

And also I always keep AZO on hand in case I get symptoms. (Not a cute, but helps with the symptoms).


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

aquarius1 said:


> Many of you know that I have posted about my epiphany in the "marital relations" department with my husband around this time last year.
> To make a long story short, we started having regular sex again, after years of practically sexless marriage.
> 
> But now, another problem has risen its head (no pun intended)
> ...



Look for an homeopath (if youre in america they say a naturopath) imediately. They can easely treat it FOR LIFE.


----------



## Zing (Nov 15, 2012)

aquarius1 said:


> I'm washing just about everything else before so it makes sense to ensure that both of us have washed our hands
> 
> Ye, I know it's all so unsexy and unspontaneous but I get the impression that after so many years with a crappy sex life that he/we are willing to do anything to keep it going.


I don't mean to scare you... but the problem with UTIs is that once you've gotten them, you're a tad bit more prone to getting them again... and chance of infection increases with each episode... since your body ends up a little more sensitive to the strain of bacteria that's bringing the UTI, plus natural defences of the urethral lining have also been stripped. 

Firstly, have yourself tested that there are no underlying conditions - e.g. kidney stones. If not, whatever you do, the slightest physical/biological upset in that area, and you'll suffer from another bout of UTI.

Secondly, if you've had more than a few incidents of UTI within a period of time despite the precautions, (I don't know the count - your doctor would be able to help you with that) then, you might have to resort to a low dosage of antibiotics for an extended period to completely flush out the colony.
Apparently, there might be a colony/colonies of resident bacteria in you that aren't being completely eradicated with these short 1-2 week AB courses. Again, the littlest disturbance in these areas brought on by sex, can set them off. 

Once that has been eradicated, you might have to do the one-pill high dose after sex option to keep any encroaching bacteria off. 

The only activity that induces this condition in me, is sex. I tried hard to avoid this AB course. I peed before and after, used D-mannose, drank bottles upon bottles of water, we both cleaned up before & after, tried cranberry capsules. But, all of them steadily stopped working for me a couple of years ago after a particularly bad episode. 
After a lot of experimentation over 17 years, I've come to realise that my body has become so wary of the (normal) bacterial strain on my husband's foreskin (despite him being an extremely hygienic man by nature), that it is a full-blown war from first touch. Oral sex does not bring this reaction. 
Finally, I caved in and took the AB route. My first year UTI free after 17 years.

If you're like me, what's worked for me - peeing after, condom, a high-dose one AB pill either just before/after a session of sex. 

Hope you find permanent relief soon.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Zing said:


> I don't mean to scare you... but the problem with UTIs is that once you've gotten them, you're a tad bit more prone to getting them again... and chance of infection increases with each episode... since your body ends up a little more sensitive to the strain of bacteria that's bringing the UTI, plus natural defences of the urethral lining have also been stripped.
> 
> Firstly, have yourself tested that there are no underlying conditions - e.g. kidney stones. If not, whatever you do, the slightest physical/biological upset in that area, and you'll suffer from another bout of UTI.
> 
> ...


thanks for the good wishes and incredibly helpful and detailed information! I am determined to get to the bottom of this and find a lasting solution. It's just terribly frustrating. The bacterial reservoir theory makes sense. I'm hoping the Urologist or my ObGyn will help to rule out/rule in more things
This information helps alot. Thank you!


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

aquarius1 said:


> wow thanks for taking the time to reply everyone! I was unaware that I should take cranberry capsules every day. *I don't drink the juice, too sugary*
> I admit that I have a sugar addiction, trying to curb that.
> 
> Trimming is something that I started doing (not shaving) but I will get him to trim too. Thanks for the idea!
> ...


Cranberry juice isn't naturally sweet, it's naturally very tart. Get unsweetened pure cranberry juice (not cranberry juice cocktail, which is sweetened and mixed with other fruit juices). It tends to have far less natural sugars/carbs than other juices.

ETA: the sweetened cranberry juice cocktail isn't good for a UTI.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

FeministInPink said:


> Cranberry juice isn't naturally sweet, it's naturally very tart. Get unsweetened pure cranberry juice (not cranberry juice cocktail, which is sweetened and mixed with other fruit juices). It tends to have far less natural sugars/carbs than other juices.
> 
> ETA: the sweetened cranberry juice cocktail isn't good for a UTI.


Thanks for the clarification. Dr suggested the capsules. Higher dosage and easier to take. Hope they help


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

aquarius1 said:


> Ye, I know it's all so unsexy and unspontaneous but I get the impression that after so many years with a crappy sex life that he/we are willing to do anything to keep it going.


We never had crappy. But yeah, I hate it, what used to be effortless now takes a lot of effort. We are both still willing.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

aquarius1 said:


> Many of you know that I have posted about my epiphany in the "marital relations" department with my husband around this time last year.
> To make a long story short, we started having regular sex again, after years of practically sexless marriage.
> 
> But now, another problem has risen its head (no pun intended)
> ...


Bacterial UTI or yeast UTI? They are quite different things, after all. Do you guys use lube? What kind, and do you clean it up before it can run?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Are you allergic to all antibiotics? I have a friend who has constant UTI's unless she is on anti biotics all the time.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

AandM said:


> Bacterial UTI or yeast UTI? They are quite different things, after all. Do you guys use lube? What kind, and do you clean it up before it can run?


We've run the cultures on both. It's definitely bacterial, although NOT the more common one (E.coli). Its a weird one, Staph B, common in pregnant and post menopausal women.

Being post menopausal, lube is a MUST. 
We were also starting to wonder if the brand of lube is affecting things. Sheesh, why can't we just have normal sex like others without all these hassles? UGH

Your comment about the lube running is really amazing. I never even thought of that but it makes sense. Thank you!


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

aquarius1 said:


> We've run the cultures on both. It's definitely bacterial, although NOT the more common one (E.coli). Its a weird one, Staph B, common in pregnant and post menopausal women.
> 
> Being post menopausal, lube is a MUST.
> We were also starting to wonder if the brand of lube is affecting things. Sheesh, why can't we just have normal sex like others without all these hassles? UGH
> ...


Left something else out; UTIs also declined after we switched from "conventional" water-based lubes to coconut oil.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

aquarius1 said:


> We've run the cultures on both. It's definitely bacterial, although NOT the more common one (E.coli). Its a weird one, Staph B, common in pregnant and post menopausal women.
> 
> Being post menopausal, lube is a MUST.
> We were also starting to wonder if the brand of lube is affecting things. Sheesh, why can't we just have normal sex like others without all these hassles? UGH
> ...


Lube type matters - sometimes. Water-based lube is glycerin-based, which is commonly linked to bacterial vaginosis. If you HAVE to stick to water-based lube, get some that has monolauralate or monolauric acid. Otherwise, spend the extra money and get one of the newer silicone-based lubes. Quite sterile, and the viscosity is amazing.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

I had wondered if the lube might be the problem. We tried pouring out an amount and not re using the bottle.

I'm starting to think that a water based lube is out. Too runny, too prone to contamination.

You people are amazing! I can't thank you enough for all these great options. Keep 'em coming. (No pun intended)


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> Are you allergic to all antibiotics? I have a friend who has constant UTI's unless she is on anti biotics all the time.


The very vast majority, YES.

Amoxicillin
Any penicillin
Fluroquinolones (Cipro)
Sulfa drugs
Macrobid (Nitrofurantoin)
Azithromycin
A few others I can't remember but have written down in my wallet

WOrking with the drs to find an answer. It may be a single, high dose AB just after sex.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

1. D Mannose Powder is a sugar that the urinary tract bacteria will use instead of sugar. It prevents then from being able to reproduce, since it causes them from being able to adhere to the uterine wall, which is where they reproduce.

2. Drink lots of water, to keep urinary tract bacteria from concentrating.

3. Laying on of hands. Yes. I had UTIs constantly, and asked a "Christian healer" to pray for me, and she did, while putting her hands on me. The UTI I was beginning to get went away, and I didn't have another. A miracle happened that day, and I wasn't even sure if she was a fake or if God really worked through her. I gave it a chance, trusted God, and she was real. God healed me.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Adelais said:


> 1. D Mannose Powder is a sugar that the urinary tract bacteria will use instead of sugar. It prevents then from being able to reproduce, since it causes them from being able to adhere to the uterine wall, which is where they reproduce.
> 
> 2. Drink lots of water, to keep urinary tract bacteria from concentrating.
> 
> 3. Laying on of hands. Yes. I had UTIs constantly, and asked a "Christian healer" to pray for me, and she did, while putting her hands on me. The UTI I was beginning to get went away, and I didn't have another. A miracle happened that day, and I wasn't even sure if she was a fake or if God really worked through her. I gave it a chance, trusted God, and she was real. God healed me.


I had read that D Mannose was helpful,but scientific studies (the jury) apparently is still out on that one, but they feel the same way about cranberry. But hey! I'm willing to try anything at this point.
I drink 2L of water a day especially when this madness is going on.

Glad you found an answer that works for you. And knowing how bothersome these thing are, I"m glad that you found a cure for you.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Adelais said:


> 1. D Mannose Powder is a sugar that the urinary tract bacteria will use instead of sugar. It prevents then from being able to reproduce, since it causes them from being able to adhere to the uterine wall, which is where they reproduce.
> 
> 2. Drink lots of water, to keep urinary tract bacteria from concentrating.
> 
> 3. Laying on of hands. Yes. I had UTIs constantly, and asked a "Christian healer" to pray for me, and she did, while putting her hands on me. The UTI I was beginning to get went away, and I didn't have another. A miracle happened that day, and I wasn't even sure if she was a fake or if God really worked through her. I gave it a chance, trusted God, and she was real. God healed me.


Hmm. Were those hands washed, and where were they laid? Seriously though,speaking as a believing - if lousy - Christian, why would God cure you with a miracle laying on of hands, rather than simple hygiene advice? Practical advice from an honest, practical shepard would go much further with most modern seekers than a cheesy laying on of hands, and bring more into the flock. Laying on of hands, however, brings mo' money into a particular "ministry" from those people looking for gross, blatant signs, I suppose.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

AandM said:


> Hmm. Were those hands washed, and where were they laid? Seriously though,speaking as a believing - if lousy - Christian, why would God cure you with a miracle laying on of hands, rather than simple hygiene advice? Practical advice from an honest, practical shepard would go much further with most modern seekers than a cheesy laying on of hands, and bring more into the flock. Laying on of hands, however, brings mo' money into a particular "ministry" from those people looking for gross, blatant signs, I suppose.


D mannose worked for years, then the miracle worked from then on. 

You weren't there to witness my miracle and I'm not here to debate it, so F off.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Adelais said:


> D mannose worked for years, then the miracle worked from then on.
> 
> You weren't there to witness my miracle and I'm not here to debate it, so F off.


Yet, you minimize the D-Mannosse - which has a known, studied reparative mechanism in certain chronic UTIs , and emphasize the supernatural choosing of you over another.

I'll just let that stand.


----------



## RideofmyLife (Dec 18, 2015)

Do you guys have anal sex and do you get UTIs after, if so? I'm wondering if that would make a difference. I'm curious if having sex a bit further back from your urethra might make a difference and reduce/stop the UTIs?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Here is our list:

cranberry capsules when needed
Probiotics


And importantly: Check the PH of your urine with a litmus strip ...... start drinking PH water ...look it up.

Is it possible to consider that the UTI might be coming from HIS mouth ????


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Mr.Married said:


> Is it possible to consider that the UTI might be coming from HIS mouth ????


That's what I was thinking.

That your husband just keeps re-infecting you with it every time you're with him.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

RideofmyLife said:


> Do you guys have anal sex and do you get UTIs after, if so? I'm wondering if that would make a difference. I'm curious if having sex a bit further back from your urethra might make a difference and reduce/stop the UTIs?


We don't because of the increased risk. We have some play but mostly him and boil toys after as well as keeping toys specifically for one person or the other, no swapping :wink2:

You have a really practical idea there. Makes sense.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Here is our list:
> 
> cranberry capsules when needed
> Probiotics
> ...


I've just started Probiotics, thanks for the suggestion. I was using cranberry right after, but I'm thinking that since this is becoming so frequent I am going to follow other people's advice and take them daily.

We honestly wondered about his mouth being a source. But it happens even when there is no oral that session. 
Going forward we may have to get him tested, since this bug is not the typical one that causes UTI.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> That's what I was thinking.
> 
> That your husband just keeps re-infecting you with it every time you're with him.


HOW CAN YOU AND MR MARRIED EVEN SUGGEST THIS? NO ORAL? AAAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHH

:grin2::x:laugh:


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

aquarius1 said:


> HOW CAN YOU AND MR MARRIED EVEN SUGGEST THIS? NO ORAL? AAAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHH
> 
> :grin2::x:laugh:


Just an idea ....


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I was careful to read everyone's response before posting. Many are good.
I noted that someone briefly mentioned condoms. That may help

I would have your husband vigorously brush his teeth and gums, and then swish his mouth out with one of the stronger mouthwashes. Have him keep the mouthwash in his mouth for a couple of minutes.

Someone mentioned the ph factor. Next post...

I would also wipe his do-do-ta-la down with alcohol prior to it doing its spelunking. Wipe the whole groin down. And your cushioned bumper zone.


Staph infection is caused by a Staphylococcus (or "staph") bacteria. Actually, about 25% of people normally carry staph in the nose, mouth, genitals, or anal area, and don’t have symptoms of an infection. The foot is also very prone to picking up bacteria from the floor. The infection often begins with a little cut, which gets infected with bacteria. This can look like honey-yellow crusting on the skin.

These staph infections range from a simple boil to antibiotic-resistant infections to flesh-eating infections. The difference between all these is the strength of the infection, how deep it goes, how fast it spreads, and how treatable it is with antibiotics. The antibiotic-resistant infections are more common in North America, because of our overuse of antibiotics.

One type of staph infection that involves skin is called cellulitis and affects the skin's deeper layers. It is treatable with antibiotics.

This type of infection is very common in the general population -- and more common and more severe in people with weak immune systems. People who have diabetes or weakened immunity are particularly prone to developing cellulitis.


Antibiotics are used to treat staph infections. But there's been a gradual change in how well these antibiotics work. While most staph infections used to be treatable with penicillin, stronger antibiotics are now used.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

The effect of pH on Staph B-

A pH of seven is neutral.

A cutaneous isolate of Staphylococcus epidermidis, Staphylococcus aureus and Propionibacterium acnes was grown in continuous culture at varying pH-values ranging from 5.0 to 8.5. In terms of the specific growth rate as well as the bacterial density during the plateau phase there were remarkable differences. In particular, Propionibacterium acnes grew much better in the pH 6.0 to 7.0 range than in a more acidic or alkaline milieu. Staphylococcus epidermidis resembled Staphylococcus aureus showing no major difference at pH 5.5 and 7.0. These findings substantiate the hypothesis that minor changes of the pH in the pH 5.5 to pH 6.0 range as to be induced by chemically neutral or alkaline skin cleansers on the human skin surface can increase the number of propionibacteria but not staphylococci remarkably due to the relative alkalinity by itself.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Just an idea ....



:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2: Nearly fell on the floor laughing! Looks like a muppet!


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Zing said:


> .......The only activity that induces this condition in me, is sex. I tried hard to avoid this AB course. I peed before and after,* used D-mannose,* drank bottles upon bottles of water, we both cleaned up before & after, tried cranberry capsules. But, all of them steadily stopped working for me a couple of years ago after a particularly bad episode......





aquarius1 said:


> I had read that D Mannose was helpful,but scientific studies (the jury) apparently is still out on that one, but they feel the same way about cranberry. But hey! I'm willing to try anything at this point.
> I drink 2L of water a day especially when this madness is going on.
> 
> Glad you found an answer that works for you. And knowing how bothersome these thing are, I"m glad that you found a cure for you.


OK, even guys can get a UTI. I went through three rounds of antibiotics trying to get over a UTI. Just before the last round, I started taking large quantiites of D-mannose supplements. Things finally cleared up and haven't been back since. Your experience may be different.



> The key to D-mannose’s success is that it doesn’t allow the bad bacteria to stick to your bladder walls. This way you can just flush it out with your urine.


Good luck.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

aquarius1 said:


> I had read that D Mannose was helpful,but scientific studies (the jury) apparently is still out on that one, but they feel the same way about cranberry. But hey! I'm willing to try anything at this point.
> I drink 2L of water a day especially when this madness is going on.
> 
> Glad you found an answer that works for you. And knowing how bothersome these thing are, I"m glad that you found a cure for you.


D Mannose powder is a sugar that is extracted from cranberries and some other fruits. I used to get it in loose powder form and just add a teaspoonful to my tea. It has a slightly bitter aftertaste. Capsules are more expensive, if you are controlling your budget.

D Mannose only works for yeast-based bladder infections, not bacterial infections.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

thank you to both of you! 
I am now pursuing the D mannose powder option. I dug a little further today as I have access to clinical studies and there is actually some work that shows its effectiveness in preventing BACTERIAL infections UTI.
Apparently it can be as effective as MacroBID of Sulfa, both of which I can't take
I plan to take this daily from now on.

I am SO glad that I posted here. Everyone has been SO helpful with things to consider!


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

aquarius1 said:


> thank you to both of you!
> I am now pursuing the D mannose powder option. I dug a little further today as I have access to clinical studies and there is actually some work that shows its effectiveness in preventing BACTERIAL infections UTI.
> Apparently it can be as effective as MacroBID of Sulfa, both of which I can't take
> I plan to take this daily from now on.
> ...


I didn't know about the bacterial infection cure! Good to know if I ever get one again.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Something like this happened to me while I was pregnant with my son. After my son was born it kept happening. I went to a obgyn who after taking a culture prescribed an anti fungal. And it went away. I also put it on my husband for about 2 weeks. It was nystatin and triamcinolone.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

brooklynAnn said:


> Something like this happened to me while I was pregnant with my son. After my son was born it kept happening. I went to a obgyn who after taking a culture prescribed an anti fungal. And it went away. I also put it on my husband for about 2 weeks. It was nystatin and triamcinolone.


Several people have mentioned yeast as opposed to bacteria. Thanks for mentioning this. I'm writing all of these things down for when I meet with the Specialist.


----------



## Ed3n (Sep 25, 2018)

Have him get checked. He could be an asymptomatic carrier. When my daughter got frequent UTIs she was told that her fiance should get tested if the usual prevention methods weren't helping. Since then, she has not had another UTI. 

Best of luck to you. Sincerely. UTIs are miserable.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Ed3n said:


> Have him get checked. He could be an asymptomatic carrier. When my daughter got frequent UTIs she was told that her fiance should get tested if the usual prevention methods weren't helping. Since then, she has not had another UTI.
> 
> Best of luck to you. Sincerely. UTIs are miserable.


An excellent point! Thank you.


----------

